# Beginning to talk!



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just wanted to let peeps know that my tiel Pretty Bird is beginning to say his name! So awesome! I've had him for 6 weeks now, he is almost up to good weight now and is doing great. Will try to get a decent picture up soon.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

thats great ... what is his name and how old?


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

His name is Pretty Bird lol I've been thinking of giving him another name as well. once he's mastered the first word. I'm not sure exactly how old he is. The petshop i got him from don't know anything. They said 10 weeks and after I brought him home he begged for food for two weeks. He's adjusted well so far but i've had him 6 weeks. He wolf whistles and says Pretty bird pretty clearly to date.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

thats great well done to Pretty Bird! and you


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats great!I hope mine will learn to talk.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I heard and was told that females hardly ever speak... I dunno I may be wrong.
Wonder what othr experienced cockatiel owners think ?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

How exciting! 

hanna, in general females don't talk although a few have. Also, some females are more vocal as far as calling and chattering. My girl Baretta chatters happily all day. In general females are quiet though. Pretty Bird is a boy though


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's great.Isn't great when they learn to talk,it's like you can carry one a conversation with them and they will talk back.I can't think of anything more wonderful than being able to carry one a conversation with your cockatiel.Look forward to seeing pictures of Pretty Bird.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Well my female she tweets all the time and is starting to whistle a little.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

That's awesome! I have (based on his feather coloration) a male and he makes all kind of noise but I can never pick out any actual words or specific sounds. I talk to him all the time, call him 'bird' or whistle at/with him but he will just go along with his own little song. Sometimes he will stop and give me a really strange look but other than that I don't think he really cares what I have to say, haha


----------

